# SIig 2022



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Went and shot my new sp2022 its awesome and dead accurate I love it best gun I think I've had so far, I put 200 rounds through it without issue. It truly a great weapon I'm looking in to get a Sig556 its looks turn me on.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the acquisition. I also have the 2022. I agree it is a nice gun, however, I have a couple of others I enjoy more. I bought because of the sig name and the price at the time. It makes a nice house gun or nightstand gun. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the looks of the P2022 and would get one but I'm currently in the market for a shotgun.

Also the Sig 556 is a sweet looking evil black gun but I would shop around.

My suggestion would be the LWRC rifle. Prejudiced because I have one but it is a deal for what is offered - short stroke piston, hammer forged barrels with NiCorr treatment, and nickel coated bolts.

http://www.lwrci.com/t-technology.aspx


----------



## Koop (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I have an affinity for SIG. I have 3, SP2022, P226 Navy and P239. I love them all. Recently I had an irresistible impulse to buy an AR type gun. I was close to buying the SIG 556, but after a couple of months of research (which lead me to a piston operated gun) I did the unthinkable...I bought a Ruger. The SR556 is a fantastic gun.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Juicy Nice!
The weather warmed up enough to take my new "used" Sig2022 to the range on Saturday and put 5 mags (60 rounds) of WWB & Remington FMJ through it at 30 ft. Took a little time to get use to the DAO but I am very happy with the pistol. No problems with the function of the gun at all. The nose did like to flip up on firing till I brought my outside index finger up to grip the top of the trigger guard. I see why people like Sigs. This 2022 is a keeper. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like you are using a "six o'clock low" hold with your sight picture. The general rule with SiG sights is to superimpose the front sight dot where you want the bullet to impact. "Place the dot on the shot".


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

I think for the bang for the buck the SP2022 is a great gun. I bought mine when CDNN had a sale on them and picked it up for $400 shipped. Thats half the price of some of the other sigs I have been using.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you guys for posting and letting me know how yall felt about the 2022 I've got some crimson trace laser grips in mind and a tac light but I've also got a nice .308 in my sights that I want, ask for the Ar type rifle I kind of wanted to keep it sig you know what I mean but you gave me some good Ideas that I will keep in mind.


----------

